# Nismo & Sativa Updtd pics



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

here's some over the coarse of the last week. sativa is getting pretty big. tho i am having trouble getting her to eat. she has an appt. on monday with the vet. she's 12 wks yesterday.
























she's getting a lot of color








he's a happy boy








going for a walk
















idk whats up with her wide stance here, not her normal thing lol








sporting the new collar


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

beautiful dogs I love all black.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you. 
he's a good lookin little mix


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what's he mixed with , and yes very good looking.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks. he's got pitbull, got a little bit of lab and who knows what else lol. he's about 51#'s, about 48#'s conditioned


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty pups!I love Sativa's coloring!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dang she got bigger! They grow so quick! and her pink collar so cute! Good pics!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

beautimous


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I heart Nismo, he is sooooo goo dlookin and Tiva is getting big, I love her brindle markings, showing up nicely


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

both look great! Sativa is getting big :clap:


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Both are beautiful dogs. You dont have any issues with the toys and rawhides?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for the compliments guys!! i cant believe how fast they grow. i guess i just dont notcie since i see her everyday. im thinking she's around 15#'s at the most. i'll find out monday.



apbtmom76 said:


> OMG I heart Nismo, he is sooooo goo dlookin and Tiva is getting big, I love her brindle markings, showing up nicely


he says thank you! and give orion a hug for him! lol :hug:



CraziNate said:


> Both are beautiful dogs. You dont have any issues with the toys and rawhides?


i dont give em rawhides, those are nylabones. so far i have had minimal issues. 
nismo sometimes gets grumpy, triva thinks she needs to have whatever he has. so then i just seperate them and make her chew on hers and he's fine chewing on his!


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

:clap: Beautiful dogs! I love Sativa's brindle coat. :roll:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Orion says to tell his brother from another mother, thank you and right back at ya bro


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

they both look great


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks kg!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute shots!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG look how big Sativa is getting! I LOVE  her color that black brindle is so pretty. Nismo is looking too, much better than a few moths ago and he looks happy.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Holy crap she's growing like a weed!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awww they're the most beautifulest ever <3 lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> OMG look how big Sativa is getting! I LOVE  her color that black brindle is so pretty. Nismo is looking too, much better than a few moths ago and he looks happy.


yeah its looking like some of her stripes are going to be a blonde type, theres one strip thats sooo light. thanks!



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Holy crap she's growing like a weed!


she really is tho. im really worried about her weight right now, im having a hard time getting her to eat. i try to feed her 2/3's cup 3-4 times daily. but she rarely eats all of it. and some meals she'll take 2 bites and leave it.
she's kinda on the skinny side.



meganc66 said:


> awww they're the most beautifulest ever <3 lol


ohhhh thank you!!! :woof:


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lookin good bro!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

such good looking dogs! nizmo is great and i am partial to those brindles


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree they look extremely happy keep it up


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> such good looking dogs! nizmo is great and i am partial to those brindles


im sucker for the brindles too. she's getting huge.


South_Stockton said:


> I agree they look extremely happy keep it up


thanks will do!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Good looking puppers!!
Sativa has the same brindle as my Nytro... took me a while but it sure grows on ya. especially as they grow into thier true color. keep up the happy family!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Always love a brindle!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

megz said:


> Good looking puppers!!
> Sativa has the same brindle as my Nytro... took me a while but it sure grows on ya. especially as they grow into thier true color. keep up the happy family!!


her color amazes me. its very defined i love it.



american_pit13 said:


> Always love a brindle!


i wasnt going to get a puppy for another 6 months. buttt you know how that goes lol.
it seems brindles dont show there muscle structure as well as say a red dog, but when she gets older i'll take her to beast mode when she's track ready.
and hopefully genetics will kick in, lol, she was 1st pick female.


----------

